# "Bucket Head" Vacuum



## dbhost

Is there any way to upgrade the filtration in this thing?


----------



## FJPetruso

I was going to make another filter bag out of an old cloth dust collector bag. I suppose you could take measurements & try & match a pleated paper style filter & adapt it.


----------



## twokidsnosleep

I crapped out one of these within a month using it for a small downdraft box
Hope yours holds out better


----------



## elguappo

I understand it not having a long life span….its $20bucks….how loud are they? do they scream like a shopvac or did we get lucky and have little noise with little suction….I am thinking about using one on a portable chopsaw…I have a battery op dewalt vac on it now…..Id like it back in my truck were it was purchased for!


----------



## FJPetruso

It doesn't make as much noise as my craftsman shop vac, but it's close to the same noise level. But it's easy to set up & like you said… It's $20 bucks!


----------

